# Askren vs lawler



## Headhunter (Mar 3, 2019)

so Ben askren debuted last night. Haven't watched the guy before. Don't like him from what I've seen in his interviews comes across as a jerk. But he fought lawler. Robbie threw him on his head and nearly pounded him out but he recovered caught Robbie in a bulldog choke and the ref stopped the fight despite Robbie giving him the thumbs up. Bad call by the ref but easy mistake to happen and always better to stop a fight early than late. Lawler handled it like a champ though and didn't whine or moan at all. Fair play to him. There needs to be a rematch.


----------

